# Monark Silver King powered by a Monark Super Twin engine



## locomotion (Feb 14, 2021)

Monark Silver King powered by a Monark Super Twin engine


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 14, 2021)

I believe that's the one my father built many years ago (could be wrong, I can't find my pictures). Its a sweet build but I wouldn't want to ride it!


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 14, 2021)

Yup that's it!


----------



## locomotion (Feb 14, 2021)

Its been in Canada for a long time


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 14, 2021)

Thats really cool. A lot of his builds are in museums. 80% of the Steffey Motorbike restorations are his.


----------



## locomotion (Feb 14, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> I believe that's the one my father built many years ago (could be wrong, I can't find my pictures). Its a sweet build but I wouldn't want to ride it!



When do you think it was built?
Where and when was it sold?

Trying to understand how it ended up in Canada from Texas.

The collector who had it, would travel all over. He passed a few years ago and his widow didn't know the story behind it


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 14, 2021)

I just messaged him, Ill ask when he replies. I was still living at home so it had to be at least 20 years ago. Do you own it now?


----------



## locomotion (Feb 14, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> I just messaged him, Ill ask when he replies. I was still living at home so it had to be at least 20 years ago. Do you own it now?



No. I still haven't bought it.
The widow wants way to much for it.
She still thinks that it's a factory original
I have been telling her that the frame and engine are from different decades and the modern parts like the internal brake front hub are not original to the bike.

Its a nice build and built well but I wouldn't dare ride it either.


----------



## toyman (Feb 15, 2021)

Was that Bob Crites bike?


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 15, 2021)

My Dad sold it on eBay around 2000. He doesn’t remember where, who, or how much it went for. The engine was 100% rebuilt and the bike was shiny with no rust. Whizzer parts  a were used like the belt cover and belt sheave. If I remember correctly the side engine cover was made using a pot.


----------



## locomotion (Feb 16, 2021)

just called the owner and the bike sold


----------



## locomotion (Feb 17, 2021)

What year was it built?
Is your dad in the New England area?
What year Silver King and what year Super Twin?

It's a cool recreation restoration
I would be interested in seeing the original Ebay post.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 25, 2021)

found more pics of this build


----------



## toyman (Jul 4, 2021)

line. Much is she asking for it?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 21, 2022)

@ratrodz


----------



## FamousCarz (Dec 17, 2022)

pedal4416 said:


> I believe that's the one my father built many years ago (could be wrong, I can't find my pictures). Its a sweet build but I wouldn't want to ride it!



Why wouldn't you want to ride it?
Looks awesome to me!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 17, 2022)

FamousCarz said:


> Why wouldn't you want to ride it?
> Looks awesome to me!



I wouldn’t because it’s a 80 year old lugged aluminum frame known to break with a heavy rider. It’s also a sort of fragile and unreliable engine that has quite a bit of vibration. It’s very cool, but a whizzer is more reliable and faster.


----------

